# Gate Pass Music



## Talysian (Jun 3, 2010)

So I'm thinking of putting music to my game this weekend, I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for specific scenes within the module.

I was thinking for 

Ambush- Not Sure

Shocking Revelations- Duel of Fates

Flaganus- Superbeast

White Wyrms- Not sure

Dead Rising - Bodies

I have the Eladrin Ghetto group as people hunting the party, sent by another Solon that was in the Company of Larion that sped off before the pc's engaged him. So that will be a street ambush.
Which I have no idea for music on.

Shealis apartment -Stand my Ground (within temptation) or Bring me to Life

Ambush-  Not sure

Magic Mayhem- Removing this combat to a skill challenge (unless the players make it a combat..)

The escape through the Narrow Passes- Flight of the Valkkyrie

I was thinking maybe adding some Apokalyptica in there  not sure.. Any suggestion?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't use music much, but I always try to avoid songs with lyrics. I'd look for music designed to be repeated over and over again in the background of a game -- video game music. Then again, I had a Brazilian gamer friend who used English music because her players could basically ignore the lyrics.

And Duel of Fates, this early? Seems like something you'd pull out for a climax.


----------



## Talysian (Jun 4, 2010)

I like dual of fates though,  Nothing wrong with reusing music I figure a module every 4-6 weeks, which is plenty of time for music to be reused once a module..and I don't really think the inquisitor will count as a climax in the first part. Just more of an oh  were caught moment. All I gotta say for number 2 is.. 

We didn't start the fire...


----------



## John Doom (Jun 10, 2010)

I have found most of the fights my party has gone through has taken longer than a single song. A lot of them, in fact, could take half an album or more. 

When I use music I tend to use instrumental or orchestral stuff with a bit of oomph behind it. I try to avoid things that will draw focus away from the game, but only as ambiance. I've used music from BSG, WoW and a bunch of Nobuo Uematsu* stuff. 




*I've found using an hour plus of the fight music on loop from a Final Fantasy game is not the best of ideas.


----------



## Blackbrrd (Jun 12, 2010)

The music from Age of Conan and the Rise of the Godslayer expansion would probably be good for this kind of stuff


----------

